
Google's Satellite Map Gets a 700-Trillion-Pixel Makeover - traxmaxx
http://www.theatlantic.com/technology/archive/2016/06/google-maps-gets-a-satellite-makeover-mosaic-700-trillion/488939/?single_page=true
======
brudgers
Google announcement:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11991958](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11991958)

